# Castilla: the cities (Spain)



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

There is a thread about the monumental villages of Castilla (Castile), the biggest historic region in Spain. But there are not room for cities, medium or small cities with centuries of history.

Wide is Castile -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827251

In this thread I'll post pictures of the provinces capital cities, like Segovia, Guadalajara, Soria or Ávila. 
I won't post pictures of Toledo because I made a thread for that -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1790406&highlight=toledo


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Segovia is the capital city of Segovia province, in Castilla y León region, 110 km northwest from Madrid. It was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1985, specially thanks to the roman aqueduct. Just 52,000 inhabitants.

Segovia is symbolic of a complex, historical reality. Its neighbourhoods, streets, and houses are laid out in accordance with a social structure in which hierarchy was organized and dominated by belonging to one of the different cultural communities. Moors, Christians, and Jews coexisted for a long period of time in the medieval city and worked together during the 16th century manufacturing boom.










Just a few images of what will be shown.

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (271) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

SEGOVIA 5 by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr

SEGOVIA 6 by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr

SEGOVIA 2 by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr

Segovia. Panoramica. Acueducto . Panoramic. Aqueduct by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread, buho kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you christos


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pictures of Segovia, buho! kay:
Nice idea for a new thread! :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks yansa, as always!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

In the city of Segovia there are *17 romanesque churchs*, and one of my favourites is la *Veracruz*. 

Segovia (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It was built by the Order of the Holy Sepulchre, and finished the year 1208. Has a circular layout, very common in military orders.

Segovia (25) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (4) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (9) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (10) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Segovia (12) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (14) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (20) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (21) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This dome has moorish influence, with the nerves not crossing in the centre.

Segovia (24) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (22) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Seen from the alcázar.

Segovia desde el alcázar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Viaje en globo por Segovia 19 by Fernando López, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, and your commentary is greatly appreciated. Happy new year!


----------



## JennLatnor12345 (Dec 30, 2016)

All I can say is wow. Unbelievable castles.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A romanesque paradise. 
And a wonderful gothic altar (21)! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And of course great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you all and I wish you a happy new year!  :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you and a happy New Year to you too, buho! :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

La Veracruz is in San Marcos neighbourhood, with San Marcos church, the most humble romanesque church in the city.

Segovia (26) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (27) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (28) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (29) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (30) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Very close is the Real Casa de la Moneda: Royal Coin Mill, the first mechanical coin factory in Spain. It was built by Juan de Herrera (El Escorial monastery architect), by the orders of Phillip II in 1580.

Segovia (33) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Parral monastery behind the factory.

Segovia (36) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (37) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (38) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (39) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (41) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (42) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (44) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (46) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (48) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (49) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (50) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

La moneda by Jesús, en Flickr

Casa de la Moneda de Segovia by Casa Moneda Segovia, en Flickr

Real Casa de Moneda de Segovia by TurismodeSegovia, en Flickr

Before the rehabilitation.

Casa de la Moneda de Segovia by Casa Moneda Segovia, en Flickr

Casa de la Moneda de Segovia by Casa Moneda Segovia, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I kept walking between the river and the wall. Santa Cruz convent, built by the Catholic Kings, nowadays is an university. 

Segovia (54) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerta universidad SEK (Medium) by Felipe Sancho, en Flickr

The Segovia medieval walls are not famous, but are great in fact.

Segovia (264) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (55) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (56) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And now I present you the real treasure in Segovia, the *roman aqueduct*, one of the best preserved in the world. Built in the 1st century, it's 2 kms long and 26 metres high.

Acueducto romano de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Acueducto romano de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (59) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (57) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

That 2,000-year-old aqueduct is simply astounding!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a wonderful country you live in, buho! 
Awesome thread! :applause:

I particularly love the pics of the Royal Coin Mill where the green moss
covers wood and stone...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot yansa!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

You can also see here the medieval walls.

Segovia (58) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (74) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The aqueduct continued bringing water to the city until the 1960's.

Segovia (66) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (75) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (73) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (110) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Acueducto romano de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Acueducto romano de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Acueducto romano de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Simply spectacular and incredible Roman aqueduct.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A breathtaking aquaeduct and very good pictures - thank you, buho! kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks yansa!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

But tourists don't follow the aqueduct. Where is the end?

Segovia (71) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (115) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (116) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (117) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

From two arcs, to just one. And it continues like this for hundreds of metres.

Segovia (119) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (121) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (124) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (125) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (126) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (128) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Segovia (129) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (130) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (131) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (225) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The end of the arcs, so it continues being just a wall. 

Segovia (132) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (226) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A castellum aquae, where the water was filtered.

Segovia (134) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (224) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (223) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (222) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the end of the roman aqueduct on the ground. It follows for 15 km underground.

Segovia (136) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (137) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

My favourite pic is #30/3! kay:
Very interesting to see how the aquaeduct finally turns into a wall
and then continues under ground!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you yansa!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

A few metres away from the beginning of the roman aqueduct, there is one of the less know monuments in Segovia, *San Antonio el Real convent*. It was a royal palace built in 1455 and then converted into a convent when king Enrique IV "The Impotent" died. 

Segovia (140) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (141) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (142) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (143) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (144) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (146) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The church is basically baroque.

Segovia (148) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Segovia (153) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Baroque except for the wood mudéjar roof in the apse, one of the several there are in the convent. 

Segovia (155) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another room, with a renaissance roof. 

Segovia (158) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (159) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The cloister also has mudéjar roofs.

Segovia (162) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (163) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There are three flemish altarpieces, the only in Spain made in terracotta. S

Segovia (167) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (174) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (170) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (175) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (176) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (178) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The refectory, where the nuns had lunch. The walls are painted in the 17th century by the own nuns, so it's visible they weren't top painters, but have a beautiful naif touch. 

Segovia (191) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (180) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (181) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (182) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (185) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The pulpit.

Segovia (186) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (188) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The cloister was open in the middle ages, but it was closed in the 17th century in the Little Ice Age. After the Medieval Warm period, many medieval cloisters were walled.

Segovia (193) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (194) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (192) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Extraordinary artwork and fascinating commentary. And the Roman aqueduct is a wonder of the world!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Georgous roofs, particularly love the colourful Renaissance roof! kay:
Also like the naive painting of the nuns. 
A wonderful cloister garden!

Thank you again for this beautiful pics, buho!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for commenting!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Let's make room.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Plaza Mayor, with the town hall.

Segovia (260) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Miguel church, where Isabel the Catholic queen was crowned as queen of Castilla.

DSC_4542 by JUAN CARLOS PINTADO LAGO, en Flickr

Parroquia de San Miguel,Segovia,Castilla y León,España by Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr

Iglesia San Miguel by Inge, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Segovia by Mike Ilchenko, en Flickr

Segovia cathedral, commonly known as "the Lady of cathedrals". It was built in the early 16th century, mixing gothic and renaissance styles.

Catedral de Segovia by José Luis Vega, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Catedral de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia by Mariano Sanz, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The cloister is older, it was built in the 14th century and it was brought stone by stone from the old cathedral place.

Catedral de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Today, Toledo in the banner, the most historical city in Castilla.

Toledo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates, buho


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

In front of the cathedral there is the Canonjías neighbourhood, where the priests lived. It was a completely closed part of the city, with three gates that delimited the area, where only "specially ugly and old women" were allowed to avoid temptations :lol:

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There are a few streets, completely medieval, with romanesque houses and vegetable gardens. 

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Claustra gate, the only one preserved of the original three.

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Segovia (261) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Next is San Andrés, another romanesque church.

Iglesia de San Andres, snowy morning, Segovia, Spain by Paul McClure, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Andres, Segovia by Dan, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Andres by Daniel H. Chui, en Flickr

And we arrive to one of the few gardens in the historical city. Obviously, gardens and parks weren't appreciated in the middle ages inside cities, so this one was made in the 19th century, built on the ruins of the romanesque cathedral.

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A memorial dedicated to the spanish Independence War heroes, that fought against napoleonic soldiers in 1808-1812.

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Royal Chemistry Laboratory.

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

And here is the entry to the Alcázar of Segovia. Why was demolished the cathedral? During the "comuneros" revolution, the castilian cities fought against the emperor Charles, who arrived as king to Spain, and tried to impose flemish people in the main positions of castilian administration. The comuneros were in the cathedral and the royal soldiers in the alcázar, so there was a battle. When the royal soldiers won, it was decided to demolish the cathedral and to build it somewhere else to avoid a new battle.

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Juan II tower.

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Impossible to conquer. The moat around the castle and the only entry.

Alcázar by Jaime Juan, en Flickr

Fosos - Alcázar by Carlos Carreter, en Flickr

One of the main courtyards in the alcázar, 16th century.

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The old palace, 13th century.

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The chimney room. One of the newest rooms, 16th century, from the times of Felipe II.

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mudéjar roofs, 15th century. Most of the actual alcázar rooms were made in the times of the parents and grandparents of Isabel the Catholic queen.

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Galera room, made by Catherine of Lancaster in 1412, as she was married with Enrique III.

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The pinecones room.

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The royal chamber.

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The kings room. 

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazar (Segovia). Sala de Reyes by Inge, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The chapel. Here Felipe II was married to Ana of Austria.

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The royal armery.

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia desde el alcázar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Finally, you should climb the Juan II tower to see Segovia from above. 

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There's another medieval gate, close to the alcázar, the Santiago gate.

Puerta de Santiago (Segovia) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerta de Santiago (Segovia) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (271) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segovia (269) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A fairy tale castle!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep, one of the inspirations of Disney :yes:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Segovia and Disney.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, buho :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Right here is San Marcos area, that I've already shown you. There are several convents and religious centers here, along the river. The entry to the city is framed by the Fuencisla arc, a baroque gate of the early 18th century.

Puerta de la Fuencisla - Carretera de Arévalo, Segovia by Dan, en Flickr

Fuencisla sanctuary, built in 1600. The Fuencisla virgin is the patron saint of the city. Pic from segoviaunbuenplan.com










iglesia Fuencisla (Segovia) by Andres Del Bosque, en Flickr

Santuario de la Fuencisla - Bóveda del camarín de la Virgen by Alberto, en Flickr

Santuario de la Fuencisla - Virgen de la Fuencisla by Alberto, en Flickr

Very close is the Carmelitas convent, where is buried San Juan de la Cruz. 

Segovia – Iglesia del Carmen – San Juan de la Cruz by Mauricio Burbano A., en Flickr

Carmelitas Descalzos de Segòvia by Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr

Convento de los Carmelitas Descalzos - Sepulcro de San Juan de la Cruz 2 by Alberto, en Flickr

Segovia by Rex Harris, en Flickr

Sepulcro de San Juan de la Cruz (Segovia) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Crossing the river, here is Parral monastery. Foto de lj-user nat_ka










It's a big gothic monastery that was started to build in 1450 and was finished in 1504. There ares several cloisters. Pic by Jose Luis Filpo Cabana.










Pic by Miguel Hermoso Cuesta.










Pic by Jose Luis Filpo Cabana.










The big cloister. Pic by Zarateman.










Pic by Miguel Hermoso.










Pic by Lancastermerrin88.










Pic by Zarateman.










Monasterio del Parral - Retablo mayor 5 by Alberto, en Flickr

Monasterio del Parral - Lado derecho del retablo mayor by Alberto, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous castle....love the arabic influences in the inner courtyard and living spaces.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

And a few meters ago, Guadalajara cathedral. In the city there was never a cathedral because the episcopal seat was in Sigüenza. In Franco times (1950's), he stablished an episcopal seat in all the province capitals. It was chosen this 14th century church, with some adds.

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mudéjar doors, this is the main.

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The renaissance porch, 16th century.

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nothing medieval inside, but 17th century.

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main altarpiece, made in 1624.

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

At left of that gas station (yep, a gas station 25 metres far of a cathedral :crazy there is another of Guadalajara monuments, Luis de Lucena chapel. 

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that one of the stork and the steeple!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

This chapel is the only remain preserved of San Miguel church. Luis de Lucena was a relevant person in the 16th century in Guadalajara. Is manierism, with three towers with crowns.

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Paintings by the italian painter Rómulo Cincinato telling the story about king Salomon.

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Behind the cathedral.

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Of the old medieval wall there are just two towers and a gate preserved. 

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bejanque gate.

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Francisco fort. In the high part of the city, it was built San Francisco convent, in 1808 all the area was fortified. 

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Inside the church, pic from abc.es










Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Infantado dukes mausoleum. It was made in the late 17th century, as a copy of the Royal Mausoleum of El Escorial monastery. 

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Panteón de los duques del Infantado - Escaleras de acceso by Alberto, en Flickr

Cripta de los Duques del Infantado by albolm911, en Flickr

The tombs were spoiled by the french army in the war (1808-1812).

Panteón de los duques del Infantado - Sepulcros en la cámara principal by Alberto, en Flickr

Panteón de los duques del Infantado - Cúpula de la capilla 2 by Alberto, en Flickr

Panteón de los duques del Infantado - Cúpula de la cámara principal by Alberto, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Do you remember the Vega del Pozo mausoleum I posted when I started talking about Guadalajara? She lived here. 

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The courtyard was built in the 16th century, this is the only pic I've found. Pic from cefihgu.es


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beauty is all around us - when we look into this thread! kay:

The sky in #146/1 is just as lovely decorated as the walls of the chapel. 
Also like the fragments two pics later.

Yes, I remember the beautiful Neo Byzantinic mausoleum and just looked at it again.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot yansa


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calle Mayor at left.

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another 16th century palace, Dávalos palace. Nowadays is a library. 

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from guadalajara.es










Claustro del Palacio de Dávalos tras su restauración by Biblioteca Pública de Guadalajara, en Flickr

And this is how it was a few years ago, before the rehab.

Estado del claustro del Palacio de Dávalos (Guadalajara) antes de su restauración by Biblioteca Pública de Guadalajara, en Flickr

Artesonado del salón principal del Palacio de Dávalos (Guadalajara) tras su restauración by Biblioteca Pública de Guadalajara, en Flickr

Artesonado ochavado del salón noreste del Palacio de Dávalos (Guadalajara) tras su restauración by Biblioteca Pública de Guadalajara, en Flickr

Artesonado del salón menor del Palacio de Dávalos (Guadalajara) tras su restauración by Biblioteca Pública de Guadalajara, en Flickr

Jardín del Palacio de Dávalos (Guadalajara) tras su restauración by Biblioteca Pública de Guadalajara, en Flickr

Perspectiva del Palacio de Dávalos (Guadalajara) antes de su rehabilitación by Biblioteca Pública de Guadalajara, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the group of buildings in pic No 1 and the knight (6)! kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

At the end of Mayor street, there is the most famous monument in Guadalajara: Infantado palace. The lateral facade.

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The other side facade, a 1496 renaissance facade open to the garden. 

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But this is the main facade. It was finished in 1483, and is one of the best buildings of this period, maybe the most interesting period in Spain's history. It's a mix of renaissance, flemish gothic, mudéjar style... 

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a phantastic main facade! :applause:

And this two guys could get a role in the musical "Hair", with their curls
all over their bodies! :lol:



buho said:


> Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!  That hairy men represent a past humanity, they were not sure about prehistoric people but they supposed something similar, they called them "the wild men". And that wild men supporting the shield try to explain the antiquity of their nobiliary family.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

buho said:


> Thanks!  That hairy men represent a past humanity, they were not sure about prehistoric people but they supposed something similar, they called them "the wild men". And that wild men supporting the shield try to explain the antiquity of their nobiliary family.


Thank you for explaining, buho! 

In Austria we also have many legends about such "wild men", but also about
"wild women" who had hair all over their body, and often were said to be
the child of a tree.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The big courtyard, known as the Lions courtyard. 

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The palace was bombed by the fascists in the Spanish Civil War, and was seriously damaged  In this corner there is the only remain of the original wood roof of the courtyard.

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Exquisite brick, tile and stone work abound.....


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Beautiful rich culture in Spain..


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Didn't know that all the columns were painted - very interesting! 

Beautiful altarpiece from 1500...
And phantastic view from the walls !! kay:

Great updates, buho, thank you very much!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The castle tower.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Adolfo Suárez square.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Vicente church.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Mosen Rubí de Bracamonte chapel.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Segundo romanesque hermitage, close to Adaja river.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The pic with the stork and the sun is phantastic - Icarus came into my mind... 
He carries some twigs for his nest. 

But of course your pics of historic architecture and landscape also are
as great as usual - for instance the last one of #244! :applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

This is the end of the path of the wall, they will make it walkable in the future so you can complete the whole wall. 

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The romanesque bridge over Adaja river.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A light factory abbandoned of the early 20th century. 

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Martín tower.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here it is Encarnación convent, where Santa Teresa was for 40 years.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Castilla :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beauty everywhere, especially love #247/1 and 7!
The Convent of Santa Teresa has a beautiful clock tower...
Also love the stork's nests.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The most relevant monument in Ávila we haven't already seen is the Royal Monastery of St Tomás. It was founded by the great inquisitor Torquemada, famous "thanks" for being the first of spanish inquisition. It was built in 1480-1493, paid by the Catholic Kings, Isabel and Fernando.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The monastery have 3 different cloisters. This one is the most simple. 

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The silence cloister, that was used by the monks. 

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Heraldry: the yoke and the arrows represent the Catholic Kings.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And this is the Kings cloister, the biggest of them, and in fact was the courtyard of Catholic Kings palace. They spent some summers in this palace before of the Granada conquer in 1492. 

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the rooms there are two museums. Pretty old and kitsch museums, of Sciences and Chinese art. The animals were dissected many, many years ago :lol: 

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

At last, the church of the monastery.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The best in the church are the tombstones. This one is don Juan, the only son of the Catholic Kings, the one who was going to be the king of Spain, and died when he was 19.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The renaissance tombstone was sculpted in 1510 by Domenico Fancelli. 

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dávila family tombstone, they educated don Juan prince since he was born.

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the main altarpiece, made by Pedro Berruguete in 1494. 

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I finished here my trip to Ávila, but I'll bring you another city very soon


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

These pictures from the monastery church make a fitting end to this visit, buho. Ávila is a city full of treasures!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for showing us all those treasures, buho! kay:

One ornament comes again and again... - did they love oranges? 



buho said:


> Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


I'm looking forward to the next city you will show us! :banana:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, this decoration is in fact called "pearls of Ávila", and it's very typical in the late gothic in the whole Spain 

Thanks a lot, in a few days I'll start with a new city


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

buho said:


> Oh, this decoration is in fact called "pearls of Ávila", and it's very typical in the late gothic in the whole Spain
> 
> Thanks a lot, in a few days I'll start with a new city


Pearls of Avila, that's a good name!
And in fact the whole city is a pearl! kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Let's start in the next page


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Make room...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Soria* is the capital city of the province with the same name. It is the second less populated capital city in Spain, with just 39,000 inhabitants, in a very unpopulated region. 
It is a small bourgeois city, not a touristic city, but has in fact some good monuments and places to see.










In first place, I stopped in Duero river, one of the most important rivers in Spain.

IMG_7161 by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

IMG_7160 by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I wanted to see San Juan de Duero monastery, that was built by the Sovereign Military Order of Malta in the early 12th century. It`s only preserved the church and the cloister. The church is quite simple, with only one nave, and two very special baldachins.

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The romanesque capitals. 

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe my favourite. King Herodes with a sword in his hand is given advice by a demon to kill all the children. 

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salomé orders to behead St John the Baptist. 

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But the really special place of the monastery is the cloister, built in the year 1200, with very different arcs, some of them very originals. 

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The most traditional, just classic romanesque arcs.

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Horseshoe arcs in the corners, I love them. 

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And this interlaced arcs... It's definitively an exotic cloister that you could imagin in the far east, but it is in a cold castilian city. 

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG... - one of the most fascinating monasteries I've ever seen...
Love the interlaced arcs! Phantastic pics in the last part! kay:

Salome orders to behead St. John the Baptist, and Herodes with the demon -
some modern horror films are nothing against it. 

Great stuff, thank you for showing! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

^^Silvia has said it all!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!  It's very weird and mysterious in fact.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Along Duero river there are some religious buildings I didnt go, like San Polo and San Saturio hermitages. San Saturio is a baroque 17th century building using an old cave.

Ermita de San Saturio, Soria by Julio Tomillo, en Flickr

IMG_7943 by Igor G.M., en Flickr

And San Polo is the preserved part of the Knights Templar monastery. 

Monasterio San Polo ( Soria ) by galileo1657, en Flickr

Now we cross the bridge I show you in the first post.

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And in a few metres we see the co-cathedral of Soria. In Soria city there never was a cathedral, the closest cathedral was in Burgo de Osma for centuries (60 km distance). In the 50's, during Franco dictatorship, all the capital cities were given the title of co-cathedrals so they chose the most important churchs. 

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The church of the 16th century. 

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

But the best part is the romanesque cloister, built during the 12th century and finished in 1205.

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concatedral de San Pedro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

In the way to the city centre, the next big building is the counts of Gómara palace, built in 1577-1592 by the greater lieutenant of Castilla during Felipe II ages. 

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The facade is more than 100 metres long, what a big palace...

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic by Dgarcia29, from wikipedia.










Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor. In the middle, an 18th century fountain dedicated to Numancia heros, and some monumental buildings like palaces, the town hall, a church... 

Plaza Mayor de Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Twelve Lineages palace. Its a 17th century buiding with the family shield of the 12 families that repopulated Soria after they conquered this land to the moors. 

Plaza Mayor de Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Old town hall.

Plaza Mayor de Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María church, with a romanesque door, but most of the other parts preserved was made in the 16th century.

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The column details in the cloister !! kay:
And Soria also is really worth a visit!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you yansa!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Plaza Mayor de Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Doña Urraca palace and some other nobiliary buildings. 

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The streets around the Plaza Mayor.

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa Clara convent.

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here another relevant monument of the romanesque ages in Soria, San Juan de Rabanera church. 

Iglesia de San Juan de Rabanera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The 12th century apse is the most singular. 

Iglesia de San Juan de Rabanera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan de Rabanera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan de Rabanera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan de Rabanera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan de Rabanera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan de Rabanera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan de Rabanera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

:applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Clemente square, a very busy place in Soria. 

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Ríos y Salcedo palace. In this street there are most of the nobiliary houses in Soria of the 16th and 17th century. The families Castejones, Soler, Marichalar...

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One of the few remains of the medieval wall in the city.

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alameda de Cervantes, the biggest and oldest public park in Soria. 

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here it is Numancia museum, dedicated to pieces of old Numancia city, and also some other archeological sites of Soria. 

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pics by Ecelan, in Wikipedia.














































Pic by Ángel M Felicísimo, from Wikipedia.


----------



## gotin (Nov 30, 2011)

wow! what a magnificent architecture.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice park and Museum, buho! kay:
The spirals artefact is fascinating!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice updates, Soria look very beautiful kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you 

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The last treasure of romanesque in Soria, Santo Domingo church. It was built in 1170. It's different of usual romanesque churchs in Spain, with italian and french influences. 

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

A complete stone Bible.

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And finally a pic of this hermitage, here I finish the visit to Soria. I hope you enjoyed and that I've discovered you an unknown city for you.

Soria by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And I will get back soon with another city


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for showing wonderful Soria, buho! :applause:

The stone bible is phantastic.
Do we know something comparable at other places in Europe?
I know none - the Soria bible is the most complete I've ever seen.

Looking forward to the next city you will show!  :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

yansa said:


> Thank you for showing wonderful Soria, buho! :applause:
> 
> The stone bible is phantastic.
> Do we know something comparable at other places in Europe?
> I know none - the Soria bible is the most complete I've ever seen.


So many scenes in a small space, maybe not... maybe yes, there are great treasures in Europe!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

The stonework over the entrance of that Romanesque church is simply extraordinary!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Time to see a new city!  

*Cuenca* is a small 55,000 inhabitants city, in Castilla la Mancha.Cuenca is located across a steep spur, whose slopes descend into deep gorges of the Júcar and Huécar rivers, at 1,000 metres over the sea level. It was declared UNESCO World Heritage in 1996.










Out of the old city.

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The walled city.

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The river Huécar gorge, San Pablo bridge, the hanged houses and San Pablo convent, one of the most emblematic images of Cuenca. 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The iron bridge was built in 1902. 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Pablo convent was built in the 16th century and nowadays is a Parador Nacional (National hotel). 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The hanging houses (Casas Colgadas) are the symbol of Cuenca city. They are some civil houses of the 14th century, hanging over the Huécar river to use the maximum space possible in the old city. 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Spectacular and beautiful, buho! :applause:

Lots of good pics, my fav is #293/2.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Spectacular! I love the way the houses seem to grow out of the rock. My favourite is #293.3


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Do you see that buildings? Are known as San Martín skyscrapers (rascacielos de San Martín), and in fact were the first +10 flats buildings in the world. The entry to the building is inside the city, and then you can go up 5-6 flats or go down another 5-6 flats.

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The hanging houses inside the city. It's now the Abstract Art museum of Spain.

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from Turismo Castilla la Mancha.










Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here the Cuenca museum. I didn't get inside any museum... 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfonso VIII, the king who conquered the city in the year 1177, until that age it was a moorish city famous thanks to carpets and textile factories. 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The bishop's palace is another museum, close to the cathedral. 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One of the details I love of Cuenca is the colour of the facades. 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor.

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The square is closed here by the town hall, baroque style. 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love #297/3 and the last pic of #298, and this two here are my absolute favourites.
Phantastic! :applause:



buho said:


> Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr





buho said:


> One of the details I love of Cuenca is the colour of the facades.
> 
> Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

So many historic beauty to discover in Spain! Great set mate.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Astonishing city! Love the "skyscrapers"!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really wonderful, very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One of the several banners I saw: "With no neighbours, the old town is dying". In the whole old town, there are only 1,500 people living. 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

"Sin vecinos el casco muere" - that really would be very sad!

Great updates again, and this is my favourite: How nice this looks, the
statue of San Jose in the green alcove! kay:



buho said:


> Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you as always yansa 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the highest part of the city, the street is wider, and there are several buildings like this one, San Pedro church. 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro (Cuenca) by Juan Alcor, en Flickr

St. Peter Church, Cuenca (Spain) - Iglesia de San Pedro, Cuenca (España) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The few ruins of the castle. 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The old Inquisition jail.

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Spectacular images. These are lovely towns.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful - especially love #328! :applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Christos!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

From the highest par of the city, there are maybe the best views.

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Spectacular last few pics, buho! kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Back in Plaza Mayor.

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I showed you Cuenca from Plaza Mayor to the castle, now I'll show you the other part, less visited but really picturesque. 

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

That buildings at right are the skyscrapers from inside the city.

Cuenca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And from outside. Pic from dtfmagazine.com


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

You took great pics of the pitturesque coloured buildings, buho! :applause:

And when we look at the last pic, Cuenca from the outside - it looks like
coming straight out of a fairytale...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho; well done :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you friends!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Sure, it's forbidden to take pictures inside Casa Lis, but I'll post some. Just one as a teaser


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates once again, buho


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here San Esteban convent. Here we see two of the main characteristics of Salamanca: plateresque style (an own renaissance spanish style) and the stone with the colour of gold.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Built in the 16th century, the facade was designed as an altarpiece. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Kings cloister. Plateresque is the mix of renaissance elements, gothic architecture, heraldic elements, mudéjar... 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

San Esteban is the most important convent of Dominicos order in Salamanca. And here there were discussions that affected the history all over the world. The first monks that arrived to América, came from this convent. Also Francisco de Vitoria, Antón Montesinos, Bartolomé de las Casas... they were the first defenders of the native american people. In 1510 they already said:



> These are not men? Don't they have rational souls? Aren't you obliged to love them as yourselves?


Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous buildings and pictures, buho! :applause:



buho said:


> San Esteban is the most important convent of Dominicos order in Salamanca. And here there were discussions that affected the history all over the world. The first monks that arrived to América, came from this convent. Also Francisco de Vitoria, Antón Montesinos, Bartolomé de las Casas...* they were the first defenders of the native american people.* In 1510 they already said:


:applause:

Love this one :



buho said:


> Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Astounding stonework on Salamanca Cathedral, and beautiful golden stone everywhere!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Thank you!

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

At the entry of the church, the tomb of Fernando Álvarez de Toledo y Pimentel, the Grand duke of Alba, also known as the Iron Duke in the Netherlands. He was one of the main characters of the spanish gold century.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas convent in front of San Esteban. Outside is quite ugly.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

You can only visit the cloister, built in 1533. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

As most of the countries, it was built using a previous palace, in this case a mudéjar palace. There are two gates preserved.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Good views of the cathedral from here.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Is a renaissance cloister, but that capitals... that could be in any expressionism 20th century museum. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great treasures, buho! :applause:
Love the cloister (with exception of the capitals ) and the mudejar gates!



buho said:


> Is a renaissance cloister, but that capitals... that could be in any expressionism 20th century museum.


That is great art, and really extraordinary! But very spooky and cruel at the same time...

That are demons, very spooky... Could be part of a horror film! 



buho said:


> Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


And some of the figures remind me of diseases that are connected with
seizures, which are such a torture for the patient...



buho said:


> Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, I suppose the intention was to scare people, and the capitals represent tortured souls, chained in hell


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

buho said:


> Well, *I suppose the intention was to scare people*, and the capitals represent tortured souls, chained in hell


And they were quite successful with it, until today!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Now let's go to the old town and the cathedral.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Anaya square, with Anaya school.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another university building, known as Anayita.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Anaya, colegio, patio - Salamanca by J. C. Cuesta, en Flickr

San Sebastián chapel.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And that pics of Anaya school were made from the cathedral. From the new cathedral, that was started in 1512 and was finished in the 18th century. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In 1992 the gates were restored, and they added some funny elements of that ages, like a dragon eating an icecream or this astronaut. But some people still think it's something like ancient aliens :crazy: 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The new cathedral is really, really big, enormous. In 1500 Salamanca was one of the most important cities in Castilla due to the University where more than 5,000 people came every year to study, and they needed a cathedral with huge dimensions. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This new cathedral is overwhelming! :applause:

(If someone would dare to put an astronaut at St. Stephen's Cathedral,
I would send him to Mars, without retour ticket !!  )


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Let's make room!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The new cathedral connects the old one, an old romanesque 12th century cathedral. As Salamanca was a so popular city in the 16th century, the old one was too small, so they started building a new one. The old one was planned to be demolished once the new was finished, but when that happened, they decided to preserve it. You can see here the size difference. 










The Oil chapel, under the tower. It's covered with 13th-14th century paintings. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The romanesque dome, known as torre del Gallo (**** tower), I'll show you later the dome from outside.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The altarpiece, made in the 15th century by Delli brothers, three italian artists.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nicolás Delli, also known as Nicolas Florentino, was the most famous of them and also the painter of the apse painting of the Final Judgment. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous buildings and pics, with interesting and lovely details! :applause:

Deeply impressed by the Oil Chapel and the Altarpiece with the Last Judgement!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Now you can see the cloister. After the Lisboa eartquake of 1755 it had to be built again. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But many of the original chapels are preserved, like this Talavera room that was the old chapter house. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr 

Covered with a moorish influenced roof.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another chapel.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The original **** that is in the tower. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The Anaya chapel, where is buried an old bishop of Salamanca that founded the Anaya school.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I love that 16th century ironwork.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

So the 14th century organ.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main door of the cathedral. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful updates, especially #386 - gorgeous! :applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks! 

But you also can see the cathedrals from a different point of view. The old cathedral. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the new one.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And this is the "torre del Gallo" (the **** Tower).

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There are several romanesque domes very similar to this one in Toro, Plasencia, Zamora... with byzantine influence arrived from Poitiers. It was made around the year 1200.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great views from above and nice Torre del Gallo! kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

The bishop's palace.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Back to Anaya square and San Sebastián chapel.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here is the Clerecía, one of the main Salamanca monuments. It was the Jesuitic college, built in the 17th and 18th century. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Universidad Pontificia e Iglesia del Espíritu Santo La Clerecía, Salamanca. Castilla y Leon. España. by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

Clerecía - Salamanca by Jaime de Torres, en Flickr

Universidad Pontificia e Iglesia del Espíritu Santo La Clerecía, Salamanca. Castilla y Leon. España. by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

Universidad Pontificia e Iglesia del Espíritu Santo La Clerecía, Salamanca. Castilla y Leon. España. by RAYPORRES, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

And just in front of it, the Shells House (Casa de las Conchas).

IMG_0548_La Clerecía y La Casa de las Conchas_Salamanca by Carlos Plá, en Flickr

La Clerecia y la Casa de las Conchas by Fr Lawrence Lew, O.P., en Flickr

Casa de las Conchas is another of the most famous buildings here in Salamanca, a palace built in 1493-1517. In the ages of the Catholic Kings, there were built many palaces mixing gothic, renaissance, mudéjar... That could be called Plateresco style.

"Casa de las Conchas" Salamanca by Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr

Las Conchas / Shell house by SBA73, en Flickr

Salamanca - Casa de las Conchas (Entry Detail) by Patrick, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful buildings, buho! Among many other details, I love the seashell facade,
and this is my favourite pic! :applause:



buho said:


> Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I knew you would like it, I love that kids laid on the floor


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

buho said:


> I knew you would like it, I love that kids laid on the floor


Oh yeah, the architecture is beautiful, but the kids make the pic perfect. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

San Benito church, with a beautiful plateresque porch. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

At the back, several of the many plateresque palaces built in Salamanca around the year 1500. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Francisco de Solís house. The heraldry was very relevant, and there were surnames games. For example, the shield of Solís family was a sun (Sol-ís, in spanish "Sol" means sun). 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Don Diego Maldonado house.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Salamanca is one of the beautiful four 'S' cities of Spain that I really like; Salamanca, Santiago de Compostela, Seville and most of all San Sebastian or Donosti if you like. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

How lovely...



buho said:


> Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

skymantle said:


> Salamanca is one of the beautiful four 'S' cities of Spain that I really like; Salamanca, Santiago de Compostela, Seville and most of all San Sebastian or Donosti if you like. :cheers:


I would add Segovia to that "S" list 



yansa said:


> How lovely...


Thanks!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

The pic with the two kids is token in Compañía street, in my opinion, is the most beautiful in Salamanca. Its location in the middle of many old University buildings and libraries with its special atmosphere full of students, the perspective with the curve going up, and the orientation to collect the sun in the beautiful stone in the early mornings and late afternoons make it unbeatable for me.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love those verracos! 

Beautiful museum with works of art from many epochs! kay:
Also very interesting to see modern art in those historic rooms.
Especially love the wooden ceilings!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas, dear buho!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Merry Christimas my friend!
I wish you all merry Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

buho said:


> Merry Christimas my friend!
> I wish you all merry Christmas and a happy new year!


Thank you, dear buho!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Unamuno house museum, one of the most relevant persons of Salamanca university.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monterrey palace is the biggest one in the city, in spite of it was never finished. It was made for the Alba family in 1539. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The Purísima church, very baroque.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Anunciación convent.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Voyage Espagne - SALAMANCA - Monasterio de la Anunciacion - 18-09-12 - (68) by Codognanais - François CANTO, en Flickr

Beautiful small square with some more monuments.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Like two renaissance palaces, like "casa de las Muertes" (house of the deaths) and Regidor Ovaille Prieto house. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This one is the house of the deaths, a pretty plateresque palace built in 1500. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The name of Deaths house is due to the skulls of the facade, but also because at least 5 people were murdered in the house in the 19th century. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Magnificent city! kay:
(I would not want to live in that spooky "Casa de las Muertos" ...)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ I would make the effort, looks big and has a good location


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

buho said:


> ^^ I would make the effort, looks big and has a good location


And risk to be the 6th to be killed in that spooky building? No! :lol:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

But you would certainly get fewer unwanted visitors. Happy new year, buho!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Why-Why said:


> *But you would certainly get fewer unwanted visitors*. Happy new year, buho!


Maybe... But the ghosts are already there !!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Why-Why said:


> But you would certainly get fewer unwanted visitors. Happy new year, buho!


Happy new year!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

We are going from must-see to must-see. And next one is Plaza Mayor, designed in 1729-1756 and one of the most emblematic castilian squares. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here, the town hall. And that elephant is part of a temporary exhibition by artist Miquel Barceló. . Y también un elefante sobre la trompa, de una exposición temporal de Miquel Barceló.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Spagna, Salamanca, Plaza Mayor by forastico, en Flickr

There's something I haven't told you yet. Salamanca is even better at night. 

Salamanca y su preciosa Plaza Mayor. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr

Salamanca. Plaza Mayor. (España) by Ana González, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such a phantastic city! Thank you for showing it in such gorgeous pics, buho! :applause:


----------



## baerd (Nov 15, 2016)

Very interesting! Happy New Year!
:cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks to all and a happy new year!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Looks good at daytime and nighttime!
kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A Happy New Year, buho!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Let's make room!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

House of "doña María la Brava" (la Brava = the ferocious). In 1465, after a ball game, the Manzano brothers killed the Enríquez brothers, and then ran away. Her mother, María la Brava go after them and found them in Portugal, decapitated them and brought their heads back to Salamanca.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Garcigrande palace, another one of the big renaissance palaces of Salamanca. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora street.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic rich, detailled historic architecture, great pics! :applause:
I love those facades:



buho said:


> Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

This is a magnificent streetscape:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!

San Marcos is a romanesque church with circular layout.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Marcos. Salamanca by Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr

Salamanca - Iglesia San Marcos by Rex Harris, en Flickr

Salamanca - Iglesia San Marcos by Rex Harris, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In Salamanca you can get into a Zara shop and realise it's an old convent.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aire tower of Fermoselle palace, a castle-palace built in 1440, a century with many nobiliary wars. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gran Vía of Salamanca. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

History where ever you look... I like that very much! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I can't help but to appreciate the unchanged physical looks and beauty of these ancient cities. a big thanks for showing them.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clavero tower is the only remain of the old Alcántara military order palace, 28 metres tall. 15th century.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cristóbal Colón, also known as Christopher Colombus.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salina palace, another renaissance palace built in 1538. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Classic elements in the facade, like this one representing Cleopatra. It was said she had died due to a snake bite.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Astonishing interpretation of Cleopatra's snake bite , great update! kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

San Martín church, the closest one to Plaza Mayor.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There are already some romanesque parts, like two doors.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín. Salamanca by Paula, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín. Salamanca by Paula, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great figures in #453/2! kay:
Many lovely buildings, beautiful romanesque doors.
What an interesting city! :applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Casa Lis, the modernist palace I saw you at the beginning.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Casa Lis by TheFotógrafo2, en Flickr

Casa Lis, Salamanca by Guía_Repsol, en Flickr

Casa Lis. SALAMANCA by Germán Yanes, en Flickr

Museo Art Nouveau y Art Déco Casa Lis, Salamanca by Karla Acuña Vela, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

South facade of the cathedral.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Also the romanesque apses of the old cathedral.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Behind the cathedral, using the old medieval wall, there is a small, romantic garden, the Calixto and Melibea orchard. It's inspired in one of the most important literature pieces of spanish language, "La Celestina". Salamanca is a literary city, it was very, very relevant in the 16th century and many writters studied in its university. And the best examples are Lazarillo and La Celestina. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here Celestina, one of the main characters of the theatre play, and old witch that tried to match the young Calixto and Melibea. In spanish, a guide of a blind man or a guide dog is called "lazarillo" due to the book, and a matchmaker in spanish is called "celestina" due to this one. It was written in 1499 and it influenced in Shakespeare with Romeo and Juliet. "I'm an old woman as God made me, not worse than all of the others. If I live good or bad, God is the witness of my heart". ("Soy una vieja cual Dios me hizo, no peor que todas. Si bien o mal vivo, Dios es el testigo de mi corazón.”

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I emigrate to Salamanca.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Salamanca is a treasure-house! Great tour!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks to everybody!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Very close, you can visit the Villena tower and the Salamanca cave.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The cave is in fact the apse of the old and ruined San Cebrián church. The people came to Salamanca to study in the university... and it was the dark back, a dark university where the devil taught sorcery and necromancy.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The views from the top of the tower.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I will finish my trip showing you some monuments I didn't see in my last visit to Salamanca. Like Calatrava school, 18th century.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Diocesan Seminary. Calatrava. by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr

In Salamanca there are several romanesque churchs, like this one dedicated to St Thomas of Canterbury.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Sancti Spiritus convent, early 16th century plateresque church.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A neogothic church.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Juan de Bárbalos, romanesque.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa Clara convent, 13th century.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for showing us this wonderful city, buho! kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks to you for following as always


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The church has a mudéjar 14th century roof hidden by a baroque roof.

Salamanca - Convento de Santa Clara by Rex Harris, en Flickr

Salamanca - Convento de Santa Clara by Rex Harris, en Flickr

Salamanca - Convento de Santa Clara by Rex Harris, en Flickr

Salamanca - Convento de Santa Clara by Rex Harris, en Flickr

Another convent, Corpus Christi.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the last big monument I have to show you is Fonseca school, founded in the 16th century for the galician students that came to Salamanca. 

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Year 1519.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cúpula Colegio Arzobispo Fonseca (Salamanca) by LA REINA DESCALZA, en Flickr

Cañizares minor school.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I will come back with a new castilian city soon


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

In Spain, after some years ago and the visit to Barcelona and Madrid, my next journey will be definitely Salamanca! Thanks Buho!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely skyline, phantastic pics! :applause:
This ceiling is like music...



buho said:


> Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> In Spain, after some years ago and the visit to Barcelona and Madrid, my next journey will be definitely Salamanca! Thanks Buho!


You won't regret, sure! :wink2:

Thanks to everybody!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Talavera de la Reina* is not a province capital, because it is located in Toledo province, but has been the second most populated city in all Castilla la Mancha region just behind Albacete. 84,000 inhabitants. But nowadays is a depressed city, so I call it "Detroit of la Mancha", and has just been overpassed by Guadalajara and Toledo. 
The unemployment rate is *over 30%* just now. The ceramic city has an uncertain future right now.










Talavera was known all over Spain due to the ceramic tiles, something you can see all over the city, like in the Prado gardens, the most historic and beautiful park in the city. 

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main colours in Talavera ceramic are white and blue, and also yellow. Talavera multiplied its population by four in 40 years, so there are brick commieblocks everywhere.

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The gardens were made around the Virgen del Prado church, and old hermitage very appreciated by the people of Talavera. It was built in the 16th century.

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The walls have been used as a museum, with heraldic shields, roman tombstones and some other old stones. 

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The shield of the old Royal Factory of Silk, that was in Talavera in the 18th century. The city always was a relevant industrial area.

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The church could be considered the ceramic tiles cathedral, with many decorative pannels from the 17th-20th centuries. 

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful update with a surprise: I would have expected such ceramic
in Portugal!

One of many, many favourites, buho! kay:



buho said:


> Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

In fact Talavera is in the way from Madrid to Portugal, so maybe there is a mutual influence! Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I hardly could made pictures inside, where are the oldest and most interesting tiles. 

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

2014_MG_11408 by Pablo Lucero, en Flickr

Basilica Ntra. Sra. Prado by Belma Garcia, en Flickr

Basilica Ntra. Sra. Prado by Belma Garcia, en Flickr

The Prado gardens were designed and made in the 19th century, with the typical elements like the benchs, bandstand, fountains... made with tiles. 

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A neo-moorish small building, in fact are the public bathrooms.

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful city!
Two of many favourites, love the frog fountain with the green element
in many various shades of the colour! kay.



buho said:


> Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> A neo-moorish small building, in fact are the public bathrooms.
> 
> Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

This building also had a main role in the human rights history and the conquer of América. In San Gregorio college was the *Valladolid debate* in 1550, where fray Bartolomé de las Casas and fray Juan Ginés de Sepúlveda argued about the indians.



> Dominican friar and Bishop of Chiapas Bartolomé de las Casas, argued that the Amerindians were free men in the natural order despite their practice of human sacrifices and other such customs, deserving the same consideration as the colonizers. Opposing this view were a number of scholars and priests including humanist scholar Juan Ginés de Sepúlveda, who argued that the human sacrifice of innocents, cannibalism, and other such "crimes against nature" were unacceptable and should be suppressed by any means possible including war.
> 
> Although both sides claimed to have won the disputation, there is no clear record supporting either interpretation. The affair is considered one of the earliest examples of moral debates about colonialism, human rights of colonized peoples and international relations in history.


In the conquer of América by the spanish, there were tragic outrages, like in every conquer. But the people who talk about genocide, should read the Burgos laws, the Valladolid debate, the Indian Laws or the Isabel la Católica testament. No country in the world stablished so modern laws to protect a different culture.

This is the chapel of the college.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The college is nowadays the National Museum of Sculpture. Most of the pieces come from convents and churchs of the own city.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here we can find the tombostone sculptures of Lerma duke and her wife, made by Pompeo Leoni in 1608. 

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One of the many roofs of the college.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Impressive subjects (building and statues), wonderful pictures :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting history information, and these figures are really impressing! :applause:



buho said:


> Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks! 
And today's banner is Segovia, another castilian city :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

buho said:


> Thanks!
> And today's banner is Segovia, another castilian city :cheers:


... with an astonishing Cathedral! kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I won't show all the pieces, just a part of them, my favourite artpieces. Like this small altarpiece made in Flanders in 1515.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Death, so impressive. Made by Gil de Ronza (another flemish artist living in Castilla, he was from Ronse), made in 1522. In fact it's not a skeleton... but a corpse, it's different, because you can see the flesh, and the worms... taken from the natural, are real cadaveric wildlife.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Benito el Real altarpiece, divided in several pieces. Alonso de Berruguete, 1526-1532.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Benito el Real choir, early 16th century. 

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This rooms combines the wood roof with that Holy Burial made by Juan de Juni in 1540.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Hope you don’t mind me saying, but there is always something I find a little harsh, and even cruel, in the depiction of the Spanish experience through the ages. I actually love death imagery, graveyards and catacombs etc, but the Spanish seem to take it to another level.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Astounding altarpieces from Valladolid!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Hope you don’t mind me saying, but there is always something I find a little harsh, and even cruel, in the depiction of the Spanish experience through the ages. I actually love death imagery, graveyards and catacombs etc, but the Spanish seem to take it to another level.


I think that's true, specially religious images in Spain (and overall in Castilla) are very... hard, bloody... It had to touch people's souls, make them feel pity, sorrow, faith...
And people not advised can get scared if visits Spain in the Holy Week :lol:

Semana Santa Valladolid 2017 by Roberto Antoraz Álvarez, en Flickr

Semana Santa Valladolid 2017 by Roberto Antoraz Álvarez, en Flickr

SemanaSanta2016_25 by enoxonique (Ruben Olmedo), en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You see those religious hoods in Sicily as well.....The confraternities. But then Sicily was once ruled over by Spain, as well as by many others. I find those hoods scary and disturbing. Good pictures, though.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great works of art you are showing us here, buho! :applause:
I pick up two of them.

This one, although made in 1515, has something astonishing modern.
In the landscape parts, expressed by the artist in very geometrical forms,
I can foresee the paintings of Braque centuries later...



buho said:


> I won't show all the pieces, just a part of them, my favourite artpieces. Like this small altarpiece made in Flanders in 1515.
> 
> Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


Wonderful work, very expressive! :applause:



buho said:


> Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


In a time where death seems to creep around the rest of my family actually,
I can't bear him (Though a great work of art indeed!).
I hate worms.  My whole family (including me) will once rest in caskets (no chance
for the worm. )


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I will choose cremation :lol:
I hope everything in your family goes better, yansa


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

buho said:


> I will choose cremation :lol:


Yes, I also meant cremation, and then rest in a casket (urn). 



buho said:


> I hope everything in your family goes better, yansa


Thank you, dear buho!
We have no hurry at all to get into an urn, so let's hope everything has
a lucky end and we can stay on this earth a little bit yet.
(Black humour sometimes is of good help in such situations...)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The courtyard, I'll show you later.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here is the beginning of Gregorio Fernández pieces, maybe the most relevant imaginery artist of spanish baroque. 

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The 17th baroque is devotion, is feelings, mercy, pity, guilt... The processions are the best example, like these processional images. 

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Pedro in Cátedra, Gregorio Fernández, 1630.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A roof coming from a church of Zamora.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A baroque roof from a palace in Extremadura.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A dead Christ by Gregorio Fernández. He made 15 like this, and 7 are preserved in Valladolid city. 

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This selection is phantastic, dear friend !! :applause:
Thank you for showing!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Great pics !!! thank you ! I love the ceramics, I love the arcades, I love the doors, I love the churches, I love the museums, I LOVE SPAIN!!!


I wish to know how they paint and glue the ceramis in Spain!? Any YouTube Video? Doesn´t matter if it´s in Spanish.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh thanks 

The ceramic tiles are glued to the walls just with cement, in Spain bathrooms and kitchens are always covered with ceramic tiles, the walls and the floor, "alicatados con azulejos". 
You can see a couple videos here.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

This mudéjar roof of the 16th century came from the chapel of the Royal Palace of Valladolid.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Jerónimo, by Alonso Cano.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

More blood, tears and pain. Ecce **** by Pedro de Mena.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the andalusian style is more important the beauty than the expressiveness. 

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Magdalena by Pedro de Mena.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

With this piece we can see another kind of sculptures, made to be dressed with real clothes, and articulated so you can change the position of the arms and legs, just like a doll.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maybe my favourite roof of the building, a mudéjar 16th century roof coming from Zamora. 

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Esto ya es del siglo XVIII y más rococó.

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Works of outstanding quality and very good pics, buho! :applause:
Particularly love the San Jeronimo, your favourite roof and this beautiful Christ:



buho said:


> Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates ...including the one with cats :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

buho said:


> You love storks!


Yes, I do. And in my age they are not "dangerous" any more. :lol:


Beautiful castle!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Magdalena romanesque church, built around 1200.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I love the door.

Iglesia de Santa María Magdalena (Zamora) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María Magdalena (Zamora) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María Magdalena (Zamora) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María Magdalena (Zamora) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful door...
Thank you for also showing some details, buho! kay:



buho said:


> I love the door.
> 
> Iglesia de Santa MarÃ*a Magdalena (Zamora) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, buho :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

We arrive to Viriato square, one of the main squares in the city. At the bottom, the Alba y Aliste palace, nowadays a National Hotel. 

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It was built in the 15th century, but most of the preserved nowadays is 16th century renaissance style.

Palacio de los condes de Alba y Aliste (Zamora) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio de los condes de Alba y Aliste (Zamora) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio de los condes de Alba y Aliste (Zamora) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio de los condes de Alba y Aliste by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Viriato memorial. Viriato was a local hero who fight against the romans in the 2nd century. He is a national hero in Spain and also in Portugal, and we don't know where did he live, but nowadays most people think he was from southern Portugal. 

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful yard with reflections! :applause:



buho said:


> Palacio de los condes de Alba y Aliste (Zamora) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr



Glad to get to know Viriato, buho - I haven't heard of him before.


buho said:


> Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and very nice indeed  :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you very much!

The old Encarnación hospital.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Now let's see Santa María la Nueva church (St Mary the new). But it's not very new, it was built in the 12th century... But it replaced the old church that was burnt in 1158 in the mutiny of the trout. 



> In the market of Zamora, on a day during the year 1158, a shoemaker had just bought the last remaining trout from a fishmonger. He was suddenly interrupted by a servant of the knight Gómez Álvarez from Vizcaya. The steward of the nobleman argued that he needed that fish, and that because of the status of his lord, he should get it. However, the shoemaker and the fishmonger said that the trout was already sold and refused to give it to him. A heated discussion then ensued, and a crowd of curious people grew around the men, taking sides during the discussion.
> 
> When the knight found out what happened, he brought together other men and knights, all of them marching in search of the shoemaker, the fishmonger, and those who had supported them the most during the tumult. The plebeians were captured and put into custody; Then Don Gómez summoned the other gentlemen of Zamora to a meeting in the Church of Santa Maria to decide what to do with them. At the church, he argued that in order to avoid repeating this kind of insolence, it was appropriate to punish all the involved plebeians by hanging the perpetrators of the tumult.
> 
> Meanwhile, the bourgeois who participated in the trout riot were angry about the arresting of their fellow townspeople and mutineers and their imprisonment. Numerous plebeians congregated around the church where the knights were deciding their future and took a bundle of firewood and set it at the door of the church. Others followed his lead, until the door was completely blocked by the wood. Then they set fire to the church, burning the temple and all the noblemen gathered inside.


Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here is the Holy Week museum, with 37 religious processional floats.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely Annunciation scene. Storks!  Wonderful old church and cruel story. 
So many interesting details: Do the birds try to eat the figure, or do they help and protect him?  I prefer to believe in the last opportunity.


buho said:


> Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful country!
¡Que viva España!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Another idea to these two birds, buho: Could it be Odin with the two ravens?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Theorically is a sinner punished by the birds, but who knows... I see him very smiley for being killed by birds :lol:

Thank you! Gratteciel, I recommend you too the thread "Wide is Castile", where I'll post not very late, pics of Guadalupe, the original one in Spain


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

buho said:


> Theorically is a sinner punished by the birds, but who knows... I see him very smiley for being killed by birds :lol:


After googling a little around  I tend to the "Odin theory" and would find this
very exciting. I even found a similar pic where the figure only has one eye -
Odin is said to be one-eyed... The internet also has pics where two birds
have their beaks near the ears (!) of the figure - and the ravens "Hugin" and "Munin"
are said to have told Odin all their wisdom.  These pics were from Romanesque time.
I also read that several Germanic tribes once lived in Spain or went through Spain -
so the scene could be a reminiscence of the old religion.
I love to try to solve such "stone riddles"!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep! The goths came to the Iberian Peninsule in the 5th century and ruled the country for almost 3 centuries, and some words of the spanish language come from them (most of them words related to war) :yes:

The wood processional images of the Zamora Holy Week, one of the most impressive festivities in Spain.

Museo Semana Santa Zamora by Vicente León Rueda, en Flickr

Pic from semanasantadezamora.com










Museo Semana Santa Zamora by Vicente León Rueda, en Flickr

Museo Semana Santa Zamora by Vicente León Rueda, en Flickr

Museo Semana Santa Zamora by Xavi Llunell, en Flickr

Pic from semanasantadezamora.com










Museo de Semana Santa en Zamora by Angel, en Flickr

Probably the most famous procession in Zamora, "Procesión de las Capas Pardas" (the brown capes procession).






In front of this museum, there is another one, the Castilla y León antropology museum.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ethnographic Museum of Castilla y León / Museo Etnográfico de Castilla y León, Zamora by Trevor Huxham, en Flickr

MUSEO ETNOGRAFICO, ZAMORA by Valladolid, en Flickr

zamora by pereH, en Flickr

Pic by Nicolás Pérez, in Wikipedia.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

In this part of the city you can see the romanesque walls of the 11-12th century. 

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Doña Urraca gate.

Puerta de doña Urraca (Zamora) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ramos Carrión art nouveau theatre. Only the old facade is preserved, so the new inside part was built in 2011. 

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from todosalteatro.com.










Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

An old convent, nowadays a public library.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:
...btw, buho you are a priest (pastor) or that's your name?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks! Haha, Pastor is my surname!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A nice mix of old and modern, monsignore buho! 
Love this walls that seem to grow out of the rocks!


buho said:


> Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

San Cipriano church, 11-12th centuries.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

We are above Santa Lucía square, an "arrabal" (old neighborhood out of the walls).

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Daniel in the lion's den.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Adan and Eve.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful church, very interesting details again - 

cute couple! 


buho said:


> Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you my friend!

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Now we are out of the walled city.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa Lucía square.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the square we can see the Palacio del Cordón (the lace palace) and Santa Lucía church. Nowadays inside we can visit the Zamora museum.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from Wikipedia. 










Pic by outisnn, in Wikipedia.










Pic by outisnn, in Wikipedia.










La Gobierna, that was in the gate of the wall closer to the bridge. Pic by Outisnn, in Wikipedia.










In this low neighbourhoods close to the river there are some romanesque churchs, like this one of Santa María de la Horta, made in 1163.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The convent was converted into a factory in the 19th century, so it is preserved the chimney. 

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

As always, a great update, buho! :applause:
I would love to walk that path:


buho said:


> Thank you my friend!
> 
> Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you yansa! 

Santo Tomé church, the main door was made in the 17th and 18th centuries.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But... again, romanesque parts everywhere.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santo Tomé de Zamora by José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr

Adoración de los magos, Santo Tomé, Zamora by Llara, en Flickr

The medieval wall.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Zamora is such a lovely place! kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

Going back to the city centre.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Esteban, another romanesque church.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The bullring square.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Before leaving Zamora I wanted to see the train station, a neorenacentism station built in 1927.

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And then I left the city! But I'll be back soon with another one


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent place, nice old steam locomotive! kay:
To do graffiti at such cultural gems like this door is a sacrilege...



buho said:


> Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for commenting yansa!

I'm back with a new city. *Palencia* is a small 80,000 population city in the northwest of Spain, capital of the province of Palencia. Another not touristic city.










First I visited the "Cristo del Otero" memorial so I could see the city from above. The Christ is located in the only mount close to the city. 

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The cathedral.

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The 20 metres tall sculpture of the Christ.

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the city, the first historic place I saw is the San Pablo convent, a big big convent of the 14th-16th centuries. 

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sculptures of the penitential robes of the Holy Week.

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great set again! :applause: I'm very impressed by the black figures.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Zamora is one charming city, you can hardly see a contemporary structure,
and I love its ancient_ness_.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful updates!
What a beautiful country!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Please post more, buho


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Let's go then!  Thank you all for commenting and following the thread!

The chuch has cathedral dimensions, more than 70 metres long. 

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The apses. 

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main chapel is also the mausoleum of Poza family, with this tombstones made in 1612. 

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The first Poza marquiss tomb, made in 1557. 

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main altarpiece, also a renaissance artwork.

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic works of art, buho! :applause:
I really love this ceiling!


buho said:


> Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful shots of wonderful villages....and lots of antique collections.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

The west facade of the convent.

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another convent.

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And then I arrived to the cathedral, a gothic massive building of the 14th century.

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The Gothic Cathedral in pics 5 and 6 looks like a crown - beautiful! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed it is! BTW great, very nice updates as always :applause: :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main facade.

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Inside it is a very gothic building, full of light and large, and it is known as "The Beautiful Unknown one".

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Another main visit is *San Pedro de Cardeña monastery*, fundamental in el Cid life. It is 10 kms away from the city. 

Pic by Jtspotau, in Wikipedia.










The monastery was founded in the 9th century, but there is nothing preserved from that ages. The main facade is baroque. 

San Pedro de Cardeña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Pedro de Cardeña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The church.

Monasterio de San Pedro de Cardeña (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Pedro de Cardeña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Some romanesque elements, like the Cid tower.

San Pedro de Cardeña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Inside the church.










El Cid was expeled by king Alfonso VI and lost his possessions, so his wife and his daughters came to live in this monastery in the 11th century. And here was buried El Cid and his wife, until he was moved to Burgos cathedral.

Monasterio de San Pedro de Cardeña (4) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Pedro de Cardeña by Santiago López-Pastor, en Flickr

Another special element is the cloister, made in the 12th century imitating the arcs of Córdoba mosque, with the combination of red stones.

Monasterio de San Pedro de Cardeña (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Pedro de Cardeña by Paco Barranco, en Flickr

20100709-IMG_2147_4820997705_o by recesvinto672, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely updates again, Santi! kay:
Fabulous stairs - I associated "Star Trek" and a travel through time... 



buho said:


> San Pedro de Cardeña by Santiago López-Pastor, en Flickr


A wonderful place, with the floor as one of the beautiful details:


buho said:


> Monasterio de San Pedro de Cardeña by Paco Barranco, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Silvia!

Another jewel is the Cartuja de Miraflores, built in the second part of 15th century, under the kings of Castilla hand. It was built by architect Juan de Colonia (Colonia = Koln).

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the main altarpiece, a real gem made by Gil de Siloé in 1496-1499 with the first gold that came from América.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

But this church is also a Royal Pantheon, where is buried Alfonso de Castilla, brother of Isabel de Castilla, the Catholic Queen. He was named king when he was just 12 in a civil war against the king, his half-brother Enrique IV. But he died when he was just 14, so the rebellion stopped.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But the tomb I love is this one, Juan II de Castilla and his wife Isabel de Portugal, the parents of Alfonso. The tomb has the shape of a 8 points star. Pure late gothic, finished in 1493.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic by cartuja.org


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic art, so rich in details! Many favourites! :applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Silvia! 

Some other rooms.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A beautiful renaissance painting by Pedro Berruguete, made in the early 16th century.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And here there were some other artpieces that were stolen by the french army in the napoleonic war, like this painting made by Roger Van der Weyden, now in a Berlin museum.










A baroque chapel.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Amazing! Your threads belong to my favourites, Santi! kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy to hear that, Silvia 

Once I arrived to Burgos walking by the Way of Saint James. The first historic place is this gothic church, Santa María la Real del Gamonal, 14th century. Segovia and Zamora are romanesque cities, Toledo is the capital of mudéjar, and Burgos is the gothic city.

Santa María la Real de Gamonal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Gamonal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Gamonal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa Clara convent, going to city centre.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I parked beside the Human Evolution Museum, the icon of the modern Burgos. Atapuerca archeological site is just 15 kms away from the city. It is Unesco World Heritage as one of the most relevant sites, as the oldest human being of Europe was found here (**** antecessor, close to a million years old), and the only archeological site in the world with 4 different human species. The museum was inaugurated in 2010.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pics by Nanosanchez, in Wikipedia.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A very interesting, contrasty update! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

The Post Office headquarters.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And here we can see the main building in the city, Burgos cathedral, UNESCO World Heritage. The sculptures belong to San Pablo bridge. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arlanzón river.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main theatre in the city.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The most important person in Burgos history, El Cid. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice reflection, lovely green riverbanks, impressing El Cid Monument,
beautiful Art Deco door, and so on... kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you a lot! I'm back again 

The back of the main theatre and Espolón gardens, in the riverbank.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There are 8 sculptures that were originally made to be placed in the Royal Palace of Madrid, but were placed here. San Millán de la Cogolla, Fernán González, Alfonso VI...

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This arc is part of the town hall, the entry to the Plaza Mayor.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carlos III memorial.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!

The town hall.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Back to the Espolón, there is another bridge just in front of Santa María gate, the main entry to the old town. It's an arch of triumph built in 1553 to receive the emperor Charles V when he arrived to the city. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Some of the main persons related to Burgos city.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Inside there are some mudéjar decorations, renaissance wall paintings, a mudéjar roof... Pics by Zarateman, in Wikipedia.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Now crossing Santa María gate... Burgos cathedral.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The cloister.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María gate. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main facade square.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Burgos, what a beauty! I'm deeply impressed by your pics of the Santa Maria Gate
and the Cathedral, Santi. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

It was started building in 1221 in a french classic gothic style. The west one was the main facade, but the doors were replaced in the 18th century. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The first eight kings of Castilla.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nowadays the best gothic facade is this one, the Sarmental door. Built in 1230.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Condestable chapel was added in the late 15th century.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Incredible treasures of art... Thank you for showing the door details!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Silvia! 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pellejería door, early renaissance built in 1516. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The north door is called Coronería, finished in 1257.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The demons punishing the evil.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful, Santi! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates indeed :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

Let's get inside the cathedral, a UNESCO World Heritage building. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Juan de Sahagún chapel.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Presentation chapel, with renaissance elements like the tombstone of Gonzalo Diez de Lerma.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Below the cathedral there is the "Papamoscas" (flies eater), an 18th century automaton that rings his bell and opens the mouth with the hours. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr






Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concepción chapel.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos is plenty of late 15th century altarpieces, like this one made in 1486.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa Tecla is the baroque chapel of the cathedral, and visits are not allowed as it is reserved for praying. Pics by Zarateman, in Wikipedia.



















And here is another famous element, the Golden Stairs, a renaissance stairs made in 1519 - 1523 combining ironwork and stone.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Amazing to think just how old that automaton is. When looking back so far in time, it is often east to forget, or just not to realise how 'like us' people really were in times gone by. The material conditions change - but people don't.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a gorgeous building, Santi... 
Some of my favourites are 826/3, then the ceilings, and also your pics of the Golden Stairs. :applause:
Apart from that today they don't have the money to build that way, I even wonder
if today an artist or a craftsman does exist worldwide who would be _able_ 
to create a door like in 826/4 or an altar like in 827/7?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you all! 



> Apart from that today they don't have the money to build that way, I even wonder
> if today an artist or a craftsman does exist worldwide who would be able
> to create a door like in 826/4 or an altar like in 827/7?


I think no, unless there is a Youtube tutorial :lol:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The choir was made in walnut wood in 1506-1513. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here in the transept under the big dome, the El Cid Campeador tomb, maybe the most famous hero of spanish middle ages.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the big dome. It was built in 1540-1568, four strong columns support an eight pointed star that let the sun light to get in. King Philip II said "It looks more like it was made by angels instead of men". 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic by Diario de Burgos.










Pic by glosarioarquitectonico.com










Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photo updates, buho


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic pictures and treasures of art, Santi! :applause:
The star-like cupola is hypnotic.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

The main altarpiece was made in 1562-1577, nothing special IMHO.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another chapel built in the same ages, 1562.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I also love the ambulatory behind the main apse.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Specially the reliefs sculpted by Felipe Bigarny in 1497.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Every pic breathtaking! :applause:
I especially love the reliefs.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you! 

Behind the main apse, as a small church inside the cathedral, we find la capilla del Condestable de Castilla (the chapel of Castile's Condestable, who was the main military charge in medieval Castilla). It was built in 1482 - 1494.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's hard to imagine the complete chapel by pics.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A manierism altarpiece in the middle. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pedro Fernández de Velasco, the first Condestable de Castilla and born in Burgos.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again really amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!

The sacristy, year 1765.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And now the cloister.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful shots once more, Santi! :applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you! 

Back to the walled city.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A humble old church, called Santa Águeda or Santa Gadea. Here the Cid forced king Alfonso to swear publicly on holy relics multiple times that he did not participate in the plot to kill his brother.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The scene in El Cid movie, with Charlton Heston. It was filmed in Soria.





Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another gothic 15th century church, San Gil.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely Burgos, great shots! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho :applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

San Gil gate.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Gil church seen from out of the wall.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A close convent.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the ruins of San Franciso convent, one of the most relevant in the city. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Esteban arc and the wall that climbs up to the castle.

Muralla de Burgos by ROBERTO NIETO, en Flickr

Pic by Opositor2012, in Wikipedia.










Pics by Ipintza, in Wikipedia.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the higher part of the city you can already see the ruins of the old castle, that was demolished by the napoleonic army in the 19th century. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Burgos by Luis A. López, en Flickr

Pic by Jesús Serna, in Wikipedia.










A model of the castle.










It was severely damaged by the french, but then it was completely abbandoned by the own spanish, in this 19th century picture it was already preserved the Alfonso X el Sabio palace. 










From the castle you can have a panoramic of the city and its area.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Let's go back to the river.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The Island promenade was made in the 19th century along the Arlazón river. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arcs coming from a palace.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This romanesque door was here for decades, but has been recently moved to San Juan monastery. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cardenal López de Mendoza college, a 16th century reinaissance building.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Merced church.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done once again


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Spain is full of interesting cities, thanks for those pics, Santiago!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you for commenting!

Let's go back to San Gil.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This is Cordón palace, that was the most relevant nobiliary house in Burgos in the middle ages, built in the 15th century. Here died king Felipe el Hermoso, who was the husband of Juana the mad queen, and father of emperor Carlos V. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Juan arc.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Lesmes, another 14th century gothic church.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Juan square. At left, San Lesmes church. At the bottom, San Juan monastery, at right the recently refurbished San Juan hospital. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, buho


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you christos!

Some pics inside San Lesmes.

Iglesia de San Lesmes by Ángel Bravo Torre, en Flickr

Voyage Espagne - BURGOS - Iglesia de San Lesmes - 23-09-12 (4) by Codognanais - François CANTO, en Flickr

Salamanca family chapel. Pic by Hykso623, from Wikipedia.










San Lesmes tombstone, pic by José Luis Filipo Cabana, in Wikipedia.










San Lesmes Abad by Ángel Bravo Torre, en Flickr

San Juan hospital.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The monastery.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Efjaristó!

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos museum.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos museum is placed in several attached renaissance palaces, this one is Íñigo Angulo palace.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

And this one is Miranda palace, also part of the museum.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I love the renaissance courtyard of the palace.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Roman mosaics coming from a village of the region. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mozarabic pieces from Valeránica de Tordómar.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos, made in the monastery in 1165.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A moorish casket made in Cuenca in the year 1026, then used in Santo Domingo de Silos monastery. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

St Peter's altarpiece, 1503.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Late 15th century tombstone. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rare tombstones made in wood, they were completely painted but not preserved. 

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Beaux arts section.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Renaissance reliefs by french artist Bigarny.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pre-roman objects.

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome back, buho 
Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!

I will finnish with the second most relevant monument in Burgos, the Huelgas Reales monastery, founded in 1187 by king Alfonso VIII and his wife Leonor Plantagenet, daughter of Henry II of England.

Monasterio de las Huelgas Reales de Burgos (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pics are not allowed inside, so... I just got a very few.

Monasterio de las Huelgas Reales de Burgos (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de las Huelgas Reales de Burgos (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de las Huelgas Reales de Burgos (4) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de las Huelgas Reales de Burgos (3) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A ceiling with mudéjar decoration. Pic from Fundación Joaquín Díaz, in Wikipedia.










The monastery houses the Museo de Ricas Telas, a showcase of medieval textiles taken from the many royal tombs in the convent.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santander* has always been the port city of Castilla. Nowadays is the capital city of autonomous community of Cantabria, 172,000 inhabitants.










The city is located in a natural bay, the perfect way of arriving to the city is by sea.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Magdalena Royal Palace. In the late 19th century, as the roads and transportation improved, and the sea tourism became more important, the kings of Spain started to go on summer to Santander, San Sebastián and other coast places.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Festivals palace of Cantabria... Built in 1990, has aged very poorly.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The last addition to the waterfront is the Botín art center, by architect Renzo Piano. Santander is very linked to... Banco Santander, the 16th largest banking institution in the world, and Botín family. Patricia Botín is the 5th generation of bank chairmen, daughter of Emilio Botín, and the most important family of the city of Santander.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr



Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!

The pier palace.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A 1900 crane of the port.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Botín centre, inaugurated in 2017, built by architect Renzo Piano.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pereda gardens, between the sea and the city.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Most of the old town of Santander was completely burnt in a terrific fire in 1941, just a couple years after the spanish Civil War. So the old town was rebuilt in the 40s and 50s in a herreriano style revival, very common during the Franco dictatorship, just like this square.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Spain once again; well done


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Spain once again!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander cathedral, built in 12th-14th century.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The crypt.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Probably the best part of the cathedral is the early 14th century gothic cloister.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The city built after 1941 fire.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The town hall.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A municipal market.

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------

